# BMW E46 Sub Frame Cracks



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is common knowledge, I certainly didn't know about it when I bought my M3 but, the BMW E46 has a design fault where cracks form on the subframe where the rear axel is fixed into.

IF YOU OWN A E46, GET YOU SUB FRAME CHECKED NOW....

I've just paid £900 to have mine repaired, BUT If its under 10 years old with full service history BMW will do it for free as a gesture, at a cost of about £4k
4 cracks were found on my car.
It's not life or death but I'm just abit mad with myself that I didn't have it checked out before the 10 year cut off point and had to pay out.

More info here
http://www.mprovesolutions.com/

http://www.redish-motorsport.com/E46M3FloorSubframeCrackRepairReinforcement.html


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Seen this before at work, we've done alot of these under bmw warranty where the whole boot floor and rear chassis is replaced. Not the easiest of jobs which is why it's so expensive to replace. 
I hope when they repaired yours they removed the parts where the splits/cracks are and replaced it with new ones. Rather than just welding the cracks up.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Wow! And people take the p155 out of Alfa Romeos.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheers fella. Will be taking a look tommorow.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

NMH said:


> Cheers fella. Will be taking a look tommorow.


Just wanted to put the info out there for people who didn't know.
:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My E36 sub frame ripped itself out. Was a free repair though..

BMW are very soft at the back..


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think that's proper naughty it isn't a recall , its a known issue and a safety issue !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a common problem. As I said we've Done alot of these at work.
For those interested next we do one I'll take photos to show just how bigger job it actually is and what's involved. This way it would give people more of an insight if how it's done.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> It's a common problem. As I said we've Done alot of these at work.
> For those interested next we do one I'll take photos to show just how bigger job it actually is and what's involved. This way it would give people more of an insight if how it's done.


Do they still cut the boot floor out on it?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

empsburna said:


> Do they still cut the boot floor out on it?


Yes every one we have done the boot floor has been cut out and replaced.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had two of this model and it was ment to be sorted by 52 plate and as soon as they start to knock at the rear sell them 

From my phone where I am


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

joelee said:


> I have had two of this model and it was ment to be sorted by 52 plate and as soon as they start to knock at the rear sell them
> 
> From my phone where I am


Buddie, is this on your Golf from your aviator picture


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Buddie, is this on your Golf from your aviator picture


It's my old one have got a megane sport now

From my phone where I am


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

joelee said:


> It's my old one have got a megane sport now
> 
> From my phone where I am


Cool :thumb: Was this on the Golf mk4 then :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Cool :thumb: Was this on the Golf mk4 then :thumb:


I was on one yer

From my phone where I am


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes every one we have done the boot floor has been cut out and replaced.


Do you work at BMW? Do you have any pics of the floor being 'cut out'? Are you saying its replaced or is it strengthened somehow as surely it will just happen again?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've recently been tempted to get a 4.8 litre X5 but reading all the problems they have and the general poor build quality of BMW's with things like this, I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

horico said:


> Do you work at BMW? Do you have any pics of the floor being 'cut out'? Are you saying its replaced or is it strengthened somehow as surely it will just happen again?


Yes i work for a bmw approved bodyshop. I don't have any pics at the moment bug next one we do I will take pictures and post them up. It's basically just replaced, following bmw repair methods. But no your right in thinking it will only happen again.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rundie said:


> I've recently been tempted to get a 4.8 litre X5 but reading all the problems they have and the general poor build quality of BMW's with things like this, I'm having second thoughts.


We get alot of stolen recovered x5's in, with no damage to them we've been told there using an iPad to gain entry into the car, then re-programming a key with takes a matter of minutes. Me personally I'd never touch a bmw or want to own one.

This link below shows how they reprogram a bmw key asks how quick and easy it is.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...voHACA&usg=AFQjCNEiCFv2r8IowoWviH0jrwsTNu4rQg


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I take it by that video it's the new x5 you get in 

From my phone where I am


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

joelee said:


> I take it by that video it's the new x5 you get in
> 
> From my phone where I am


It's any bmw that has the same style of key. Which I think is from 2008 onwards bmw have certainly made it easy for car thiefs.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

It's matt at offyourmarks that do that subframe service. Great fix too by all accounts


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> It's a common problem. As I said we've Done alot of these at work.
> For those interested next we do one I'll take photos to show just how bigger job it actually is and what's involved. This way it would give people more of an insight if how it's done.


Yeh if you could post up some pics of all the steps next time I think people would be interested. Also heard it was something to do with the bushes wearing out on the rear diff?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The OBD theft method now has a fix released by BMW but yes, it was shocking it was possible to do. The downside of competition laws allowing third parties to make the kit rather than just BMW.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes i work for a bmw approved bodyshop. I don't have any pics at the moment bug next one we do I will take pictures and post them up. It's basically just replaced, following bmw repair methods. But no your right in thinking it will only happen again.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Redish Motorsport option. I've seen their videos ad posts elsewhere and they appear to know their stuff and really care about customers.

Isn't there any strengthening at all? I was led to believe there was as part of the process?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

nickness said:


> Yeh if you could post up some pics of all the steps next time I think people would be interested. Also heard it was something to do with the bushes wearing out on the rear diff?


http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=65047

If you'll allow a link to another forum, here's the process for reinforcement plates etc.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Happened to my mates E46 coupe (320) he replaced his suspension and still herd a tapping noise until he found an article online and then got it to a dealers pronto. Took a lot of calls before they agreed to the work.

No different to Audi and the dodgy multitronic/cvt gearboxes on the 2004-2007 models. They still deny there being a widespread problem.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

M3simon said:


> I'm not sure if this is common knowledge, I certainly didn't know about it when I bought my M3 but, the BMW E46 has a design fault where cracks form on the subframe where the rear axel is fixed into.
> 
> IF YOU OWN A E46, GET YOU SUB FRAME CHECKED NOW....
> 
> ...


Note to add.

Dont be fooled into thinking bmw pay out for all subfrmae cracks, it is a gesture as they are out of warranty, the 10yr thing doesnt come into it.
Weve just had a two month debate with bmw uk about all this and kicked off big time!!!, there saying its only a minority problem and not big enough to be classed as a recall Blah blah blah.
Am sure somone will have a different turn of events but this is what we have just been through with bmw uk.

So in the end we got the plates from redish motorsport and have done it our selfs.
For peeps interested il post some pics up in the next day or two when time permits.

Rick


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

horico said:


> The OBD theft method now has a fix released by BMW but yes, it was shocking it was possible to do. The downside of competition laws allowing third parties to make the kit rather than just BMW.


BMW tell you a fix but it is not, the fix stops all 4 windows being dropped by the remote. It is a software update only.

The OBD port is still live at all times and by smashing the window the key can be programmed in exactly the same way still.

This is BMW's response to the watchdog program. Its nothing more than a publicity stunt making it look like they are doing something, it does not resolve the issue! HTH


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

horico said:


> http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=65047
> 
> If you'll allow a link to another forum, here's the process for reinforcement plates etc.


Did you not read the first post then


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

horico said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Redish Motorsport option. I've seen their videos ad posts elsewhere and they appear to know their stuff and really care about customers.
> 
> Isn't there any strengthening at all? I was led to believe there was as part of the process?


When we replace them. It's just the standard boot floor and subframe mounts sent direct from bmw. If there's any strengthening we haven't been told about it. I personally think bmw are in denial that there's a problem, its such a common fault and bad design, specially with the M3, we've been told its not the amount of bhp the m3 has that causes it, it's down to the Ammount of torque at the rear wheels which puts alot of pressure on the subframe mounts causing this problem.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> When we replace them. It's just the standard boot floor and subframe mounts sent direct from bmw. If there's any strengthening we haven't been told about it. I personally think bmw are in denial that there's a problem, its such a common fault and bad design, specially with the M3, we've been told its not the amount of bhp the m3 has that causes it, it's down to the Ammount of torque at the rear wheels which puts alot of pressure on the subframe mounts causing this problem.


We had been told they put a strengthening bond (like an epoxy ) in the cavity of the floor / mounting area to help. ????? 
Not sure how they do !!!

rick


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

cossierick said:


> We had been told they put a strengthening bond (like an epoxy ) in the cavity of the floor / mounting area to help. ?????
> Not sure how they do !!!
> 
> rick


Yes I know what you mean. We do use it after replacing the floor, but its more like an expanding foam that goes into the cavity in the floor. Which gets supplied from bmw with the replacement parts.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

So glad I'm not a BMW owner anymore. Mine was [email protected] from beginning to end.

S'pose I need a new avatar name...


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

I would never own a BMW, or a Volkswagen either for that matter. Some people are still under the impression these are the luxury, reliable, well built cars they used to be. Couldnt be more wrong. Built quality is very, very poor nowadays.

My Dad works for a big Engine and Gearbox company and it's these German cars that are keeping him in a job! He says 1 in 5 calls will be for a VW or BMW. Mainly the Diesel models. Oh, and if you are thinking of buying a VW with a DSG box, dont do it.

Some people will laugh here but if you want a good car (obviously all cars have their problems), buy a Ford!

EDIT: sorry for bumping up an old post, didnt realise!


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeh, this is very very common.

I've repaired 2 myself by welding in the reinforcement plates. One was on a 51 plate 323 coupe which had literally ripped one mount out the floor and the latest one which was done in December last year was an 54 plate 330cd which we were doing as a precaution - good job really as 1 crack had already appeared once we removed the underseal.

I need to do mine at some point on my 04 plate 330d as 450 torques is likely to have detrimental effect on it.


----------

